# Midwest Gravely Owners



## gldavison (Oct 30, 2004)

Morning,

Trying to get a handle on the Gravely Guru's in or near the Wisconsin area. A friend is trying to organize a list of Gravely "Geeks" as he called us within the Wisconsin, Iowa, Minnesota, Illinois, and Michigan states (Even dose in da UP). Seeing how so many of the "Geeks" are to our east the thought of bringing more local resources together would enhance all of our collections.

This is not to exclude those owners/lovers of other states, feel free to come along, the more the merrier and educated. We are just trying to get more local for ease of swapping and trading equipment.

Thanks for your time and if you would like to join in to the network of users please forward your email addy to me and I will in turn forward it to the mastermind of this idea. Hope we can all learn and be of bennefit from such a group.

Thanks for reading!
Greg

[email protected]


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor forum gldvison!!



I am pretty far, but sounds like a good plan. Feel free to stop in, or get some of the other "geeks" to stop in and tell us about there tractors.


----------

